# Guess the wood



## MikeMD (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok, well, I was told what this kind of tree this burl came from by the guy I got it from, but I'm not 100% sure he was correct. Now, I have never turned what he says it is, so, I have no frame of reference for saying he is right or wrong.

What I will say about it is that it has a very distinctive smell. Ever been to a Southern States feed store? That's the smell! Odd, I know, but to me, a dead ringer.

Secondly, there was quite a bit of sap in this thing. Oddly though, another section of this burl was turned by a buddy of mine, and he didn't notice any sap. It was impossible for me not to notice it...

It cut nicely, too. And I left a little of the natural outer part of the burl on it...both for identification and because it was pretty cool looking.

Included are two pics of it after it was roughed out, and had been soaking in DNA (denatured alcohol)...so that is why it is 'shiny'.

I am not saying what the guy said it is because I don't want to sway anyone's thoughts. After enough people chime in, I'll be happy to divulge it...

Thanks for playing along. I really don't want to mislabel this one.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 26, 2015)

I think it's called yousuck burl...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 26, 2015)

What did the fella call it? Are we playing a game?


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2015)

Beauty of a piece of wood, I can understand why you would want to be correct about it, But I haven't a clue...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 26, 2015)

Is it possible to get an end grain shot? Not that I'm gonna be able to identify it but it looks like you might have some non burl wood on the rim and an end grain shot could solve this mystery.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 26, 2015)

Norman, it's not a game as much as I'm trying to find out what it is. Sorry, the 'thanks for playing' comment was basically a way of saying 'thanks in advance for any help ya'll can give'... And I'll try to get a pic of the end grain...though, with burl, there usually isn't any.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 26, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> Norman, it's not a game as much as I'm trying to find out what it is. Sorry, the 'thanks for playing' comment was basically a way of saying 'thanks in advance for any help ya'll can give'... And I'll try to get a pic of the end grain...though, with burl, there usually isn't any.


Yeah, I know. It just looked like there might be some straight grain in the upper right of that first pic.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2015)

First glance said Chittum burl pretty quickly. If thats what it is then its a pricey bowl if its on the scale you normally turn. If thats not it I gotta go with Keller...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2015)

Chittum burl crossed my mind too, but I've only seen pictures of it, and I thought it was unlikely you would get a hold of one that big, but looking at your original post you never said how big it was, it just looks big...


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry, fellas, I should have mentioned the size... 11" in diameter.

Oh, and I got this in WV. So, I am 99.99 percent sure it is local to the area. Should have mentioned that before. Meant to...margarita must have gotten in the way.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks a lot like some gummy Yellowbox burl I've turned, but pretty sure its not that.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2015)

Seems like the smell ought to be a distinct indicator -- I'm just not familiar enough with wood smells to hazard a guess. Chuck


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm not trying to stump ya'll! I'm trying to find out the answer. SOMEBODY'S gotta be able to hazard a good guess...

What is almost concerning is that no one has said what the seller said it was. So far, he has not steered me wrong (he knows his wood decently enough). But the severe sap is throwing me for a loop.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2015)

I would guess chittum burl but what do I know I'm from Mississippi


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 26, 2015)

I've seen some maple and cherry bowls that look similar.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok, guys, here's what the guy told me... Magnolia burl. Again, I've never turned magnolia, so I don't know what it smells like (or if it is one of those woods...like willow...that sucks up the smells of the ground it lives in), and I have no clue the color of magnolia wood (if it is yellow, then he might be right). 

Norman, I'll still try to get you that other pic. Have to take it first.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 27, 2015)

Just did a little research on chittum burl. Wow, remarkable resemblance. Wonder if chittum burl tends to be sappy...that would be a clue! Also, since it grows almost exclusively (at least in the US) in Huntsville, AL, I'm wondering how it the whole log/tree would have made it to NE West Virginia...


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

I have some magnolia bowls I've turned. I cored out a set that's been drying over a year and has not moved an inch or cracked or anything. I would say it's a yellowish looking color


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 27, 2015)

I'd love to see a pic or two of the magnolia you turned, Tony.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> I'd love to see a pic or two of the magnolia you turned, Tony.


Will send some pics this evening after work. They should still be in the laundry room. Lol


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2015)

That would be pretty funky magnolia. It's generally kind of a boring white color(think silver maple). It's also fairly soft(like silver maple). I haven't turned much really green magnolia, so I don't know about smell.
It does spalt well, so maybe the color would be from decay. Also, your DNA bucket is probably pretty colorful by now. Also, magnolia isn't sappy.

All bets are off with burl, but it doesn't look like any magnolia I've ever seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, here's to hoping someone here happens across this thread with a definite answer. I have to say, pics I've seen of Chillum burl look almost identical. Though, I don't know how this would have ended up in WV...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 30, 2015)

American smokebush does grow in WV, and as far north as some parts of south central PA. As for magnolia, West Virginia is home to Cucumber tree, umbrella, frazier and sweet bay magnolias in the north central and east along with evergreen southern magnolia in the south. Along with Tulip Poplar called magnolia by many state wide in WV. Then you have the 20 plus ornamentals that thrive in WV. See why some of us are slow to respond....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 31, 2015)

Hehe, Mark, does that mean you think it IS Magnolia? Oh, and I would have rated your post as 'funny', too...if I could do two.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 31, 2015)

I am not well versed in burls, gnarls, gulls and cankers. Each is different, but well appreciated on this site. I am abstaining from comment on species.


----------

